# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Blades of Time (PC) (2012) (Multileng-ENG) (multihost)

## elcamaleon

Blades of Time continues the story of the action title X-Blades Ayumi starring, which now stands on a heroine armed to the teeth to look for a treasure on an island in exotic and dangerous.





[NFO]Platform: PC
ISO
2.8 GB
Included Medicine
LanguagesИ: Spanish (SPA), Russian (RUS), English (ENG), German (DE), French (FRE), Italian (ITA), Japan (JAP)
Developer: Gaijin Entertainment
Distributor: Konami
Genre: Action, Hack and Slash, Adventure (Fantasy)
Players: 1-2 (Competitive: 2 / Cooperative: 2)
Released: March 15, 2012
Pegi: +16 [/NFO]




*PC REQUIREMENTS*



Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP / Vista / 7;
Processor: Intel Pentium 4 2.6 GHz / AMD 3500 +;
RAM: 2 GB;
Video: nVidia GeForce 7300 GS / ATI Radeon X1300, 256 MB;
Sound card: compatible with DirectX;
Hard disk space: 3 GB.




















*DOWNLOAD

INTERCHANGEABLE LINKS*








```
http://ul.to/7gf1y3uv/bladotim_J.part5.rar
http://ul.to/u60gs75o/bladotim_J.part6.rar
http://ul.to/f9nxnluo/bladotim_J.part7.rar
http://ul.to/8fztrgsg/bladotim_J.part4.rar
http://ul.to/olgid93m/bladotim_J.part2.rar
http://ul.to/53jdl9f7/bladotim_J.part3.rar
http://ul.to/yd247gaa/bladotim_J.part1.rar

http://letitbit.net/download/31527.3f8dc5c65b46032de06b27012644/bladotim_J.part6.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/96760.9a37501c355083110755fd2dcbd5/bladotim_J.part5.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/71326.7d90a7275da0ad0157e72f27965a/bladotim_J.part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/27905.2cb431b17124e4ceff4bd2efc300/bladotim_J.part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/94182.9f639d5374876b6f1536d1af938c/bladotim_J.part7.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/88700.816d003fd380b3fa958869e0ffb3/bladotim_J.part4.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/98125.916e8289d06aa8224ddd65c40227/bladotim_J.part3.rar.html

http://www.filefactory.com/file/5jusnptt5uwl/n/bladotim_J_part6_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1su5r1pjly87/n/bladotim_J_part5_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/27ivpnmwvsyx/n/bladotim_J_part7_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/20obvk4mazyd/n/bladotim_J_part4_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2sgfftmxl4nx/n/bladotim_J_part2_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/57ei6hygqtrr/n/bladotim_J_part1_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4ccc24y49z9t/n/bladotim_J_part3_rar

http://rapidgator.net/file/5592137/bladotim_J.part4.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/5592154/bladotim_J.part3.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/5592969/bladotim_J.part2.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/5593043/bladotim_J.part1.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/5593072/bladotim_J.part6.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/5610549/bladotim_J.part7.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/5611139/bladotim_J.part5.rar.html

http://depositfiles.com/files/taxzjaksn
http://depositfiles.com/files/lenlysu4n
http://depositfiles.com/files/o9iquknn9
http://depositfiles.com/files/k6r16n2kx
http://bitshare.com/files/rngmpjsn/bladotim_J.part4.rar.html
http://bitshare.com/files/z522i0we/bladotim_J.part1.rar.html
http://bitshare.com/files/4bt6upb3/bladotim_J.part3.rar.html
```

----------

